# Trying to use app to remote control a Joey



## cspacebass (Feb 12, 2017)

Greetings 
I am trying to use the Dish Anywhere app as a remote control for 1 of my Joeys. The virtual remote on the app works fine with the Hopper itself, but the app fails to see any Joeys. It states that "No Joeys discovered. Connect to your home network if a Joey is missing from the list."

Some info...
I have a Hopper3 with 2 non 4K Joeys. 
Both Joeys are wired.
I am connected to my home network.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## JS_racer (Aug 25, 2007)

Don't think thats possible. 
How are you searching for joeys?? Just poked around the Android app on my tablet, didn't see anything other than my hopper 3


----------



## cspacebass (Feb 12, 2017)

At the bottom of the app, there are some options. Choose "More" then choose "Select TV"
Also, you can choose More > Settings > Live TV and DVR > Receivers.

Thanks.


----------



## JS_racer (Aug 25, 2007)

I have my hopper 3 listed bottom left with green light, if I click on it, it said looking for joeys, none found. Connect to home network, i am on the network. At least your not alone


----------



## cspacebass (Feb 12, 2017)

Well, it's good to know I'm not the only one.
Thank you.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Its obviously a bug in the android app since it works on the ios app. (I have both)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Or a feature intended for iOS devices. The apps are not the same.


----------

